# HELP/IELTS English Requirement, Key to get our visa.



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi everyone!

As some of you maybe aware, my Fiance from the Philippines have been refused Fiance Visa twice this year. 

The most recent is on October. Here is the Refusal Ground/ECO reasons for refusals:

To meet the current English language requirements for entry to the UK. you are required to submit evidence that you passed an acceptable test at a minimum level with an approved provider. You have submitted an IELTS certificate demonstrating an overall score of 4.0, However as of the 18/07/2011 it became a mandatory requirement for spouse application to achieve a minimum of 4.0 in the Listening and Speaking components of IELTS or submit evidence that they have an academic qualification equivalent to Bachelor's degree in the UK which was tauight in English. Whilst your overall score was 4., you scored only 3.5 in the LIstening component of the examination. 
I therefore refuse your application under paragraph EC-P.1.1(d) of appendix FM of the immigration rules. (E-ECP.4.1)

My fiance's previos score was:
Speaking - 4.0
Listening - 3.5
Reading - 3.0
Writing - 5.5
____
*He did retake the exam and got the new certificate with the score of:
Speaking - 5.0
Listening - 5.0
Reading - 2.0
Writing - 5.0
*

is this enough score for fiance visa to UK? do we meet the required score? can someone please advice me on this. i don't wanna risk it again and lose another £851 visa fee please need help.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Minimum score required is 
Listening – 4.0
Speaking – 4.0
Reading – 4.0
Writing – 4.0.
As she only achieved 2.0 in Reading, she doesn't meet the standard required.

Check it out for yourself: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/new-approved-english-tests.pdf Page 17

Before wasting more money on another application, she should get more lessons in reading skills.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

But Joppa this is why i don't understand and asked for advice/second opinion.
The previous score of my boyfriend is 
Speaking - 4.0
Listening - 3.5
Reading - 3.0
Writing - 5.5
The refusal letter says *You have submitted an IELTS certificate demonstrating an overall score of 4.0, However as of the 18/07/2011 it became a mandatory requirement for spouse application to achieve a minimum of 4.0 in the Listening and Speaking components of IELTS* they never mentioned reading/writing knowing he only got 3.0 in reading.

on the UKBA website it says: 
*1. Meeting the requirement by passing a test 

What will spouses need to do to meet the test requirement? 

Spouses will need to demonstrate competence in English language speaking 
and listening at a basic level (Common European Framework of Reference, 
level A1). 

How will you assess whether a spouse has the required level of 
English? 

The applicant must provide an original English language test certificate from a 
UK Border Agency approved provider, which clearly shows the applicant’s 
name and the qualification obtained (which must meet or exceed level A1 of 
the Common European Framework of Reference (CEFR) and the date of 
award.*

the link you provided on the page 17 says:
Refer to the band scores on 
your test report form: 

Listening – 4.0 
Speaking – 4.0 
Reading – 4.0 
Writing – 4.0 
*and that is B1 not A1*

on the FAQ of UKBA website: UK Border Agency | SET17 - English language requirement

it says:
*SET17.5 How many times may an applicant take the test?
There is no restriction on how many times an applicant can take the test.

SET 17.5.1 Does the applicant need to pass the test overall?

No the applicant only needs to pass the speaking and listening elements at the A1 level they do not need to pass the reading and writing parts.*

so which one should i follow?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Another FAQ from UKBA website:

I have taken a test at level A1 which tested reading and writing as well as 
speaking and listening skills. I passed speaking and listening but failed 
to reach A1 in reading and writing. Can I still use this test? 

Providing you can demonstrate you have passed in speaking and listening at 
Level A1 with one of the approved test providers you can use this evidence. 
We are only using tests which can show separate scores for speaking and 
listening skills.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

.... i need help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes you are right. Achieving 5.0 in Speaking and Listening should be sufficient to meet the requirement, for those tests where a full breakdown of score for various components is given.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Does that mean we can provide his new certificate and the. We meet the english requirement? Thank you so much joppa.. Sorry i know i'm a bit annoying but just want to make sure thank you again


----------



## charles913 (Jul 12, 2013)

If the required score is 4 in all sections of the IELTS exam, then it should be 4 in speaking, 4 in writing, 4 in listening, and 4 in reading. I'm sorry to tell you that your finance didn't get the required score. She can retake the exam and spend time for an IELTS review so that she will be able to get the required score. It will be better to enroll in a review center for the IELTS to get additional tactics and strategies for passing the exam.



Pultet said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> As some of you maybe aware, my Fiance from the Philippines have been refused Fiance Visa twice this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

charles913 said:


> If the required score is 4 in all sections of the IELTS exam, then it should be 4 in speaking, 4 in writing, 4 in listening, and 4 in reading. I'm sorry to tell you that your finance didn't get the required score. She can retake the exam and spend time for an IELTS review so that she will be able to get the required score. It will be better to enroll in a review center for the IELTS to get additional tactics and strategies for passing the exam.


The overall score required was 4.0 and needed 4.0 for listening and 4.0 for speaking. the first certificate he had was 4.0 overall but got only 3.5 for listening that's when ECO refused his visa. Now however he re-took the exam and got 
Speaking - 5.0
Listening - 5.0
Reading - 2.0
Writing - 5.0
OVERALL - 4.5

by reading the FAQ in ukba i think it's okay


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

UP! 

Anyone who had applied recently with IELTS exam? 

Please spare some time to share your experience thank you.


----------



## charles913 (Jul 12, 2013)

Pultet said:


> The overall score required was 4.0 and needed 4.0 for listening and 4.0 for speaking. the first certificate he had was 4.0 overall but got only 3.5 for listening that's when ECO refused his visa. Now however he re-took the exam and got
> Speaking - 5.0
> Listening - 5.0
> Reading - 2.0
> ...


did the embassy required a certain score for the reading and writing sections?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

charles913 said:


> did the embassy required a certain score for the reading and writing sections?


That's what i was not clear of, on the refusal letter they only mentioned that the mandatory is to get 4.0 in both speaking and Listening. They have never mentioned anything about reading and writing though my Fiance only got 3.0 in reading.


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

I would worry that the average seems okay, but the score of 2 is going to put doubt in the ECO's mind. Having previous refused visas may lower their discretion also unfortunately.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

When i done my research, it shows on the UKBA FAQ's that applicant needs to only pass Listening and Speaking at a minimum of 4.0 and that it does not matter if reading and writing is failed and they also said overall should be B1 level which means from 4.0 above. 

i have printed and highlighted it hopefully they'll consider


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

I was thinking about this earlier actually, and I'm not 100% familiar with how the English Test works. To put doubt out of your mind, could your partner not re-take the test, attain a better score and then apply for your Visa?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

He can re-take the exam at anytime but, it's a bit expensive >.< having been refused twice we're left with nothing hehe...

I'm rushing to re-apply his visa again as the contract of our flat is due to expire on march and we are not renewing it so if i don't submit his visa application now, then i'll have to wait for another 6 months again to have all my payslips, bank statement etc updated with new address


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I wish you the best, Pultet! As I posted to you before about the results needed to pass, I find it very unclear what is acceptable as a pass. I hope it works for you this time, especially as you have to apply now to avoid another six months delay.


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

Ahhh, i see. 

Well, all the best Pultet, i hope that your partner is able to join you in the very near future and that the English test results are sufficient. Good idea highlighting the results sheet, i really hope it works for you.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you very much JrmHarding and whatshouldwedo... even though i did not get the help and advice i was looking for from moderators or senior members at least i managed to get moral support from members like you guys it is more than enough to to help me get through this nightmare of processing papers thank you for lifting up my spirit i really do appreciate it guys thank you again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's not fair. I have helped you a great deal, but as there are conflicting signals from UKBA over pass marks, I am reluctant to say yes or no.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Joppa said:


> That's not fair. I have helped you a great deal, but as there are conflicting signals from UKBA over pass marks, I am reluctant to say yes or no.


I'm Sorry Joppa, I meant with regards to IELTS but indeed you have been a great help, you replied so quick and gave all the knowledge you have to members who are in need and i really do appreciate you not giving us wrong/misleading information, I understand that you were not able to reply to some of my queries due to conflicting information from UKBA and thank you for giving me advice on what to do when i was just starting the paper works. 

Sorry jops


----------



## jaha (Oct 30, 2013)

Pultet, maybe you are putting too much score to what the website says. It also say you dont hAve to hand in documentation for the testt and that they will check it online BUT when I handed in my app they specifically asked for the test report when they ticked off my documents at VFS in CApe Town. Although you may be in the clear, rather safe than sorry.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

hi Jaha, My fiance re-took the exam and got his certificate ready to be submitted for the 3rd time, my only worries is he only got 2.0 in reading however looking at the FAQ's from UKBA website it says; "applicants only needs speaking and listening they do not need to pass reading and writing elelent. But looking at the other link from UKBA it says spouses and partners need 4.0 in each speaking,listening,reading and writing at a B1 level AND I Find it really confusing.


----------



## charles913 (Jul 12, 2013)

Pultet said:


> hi Jaha, My fiance re-took the exam and got his certificate ready to be submitted for the 3rd time, my only worries is he only got 2.0 in reading however looking at the FAQ's from UKBA website it says; "applicants only needs speaking and listening they do not need to pass reading and writing elelent. But looking at the other link from UKBA it says spouses and partners need 4.0 in each speaking,listening,reading and writing at a B1 level AND I Find it really confusing.


Hi Pultet! If it requires 4 in each section (4 in speaking, 4 in reading, 4 in listening, and 4 in writing) then you should get the said score. It would be better if it is beyond 4. You can read this article, Requirements for Spousal Visa in the UK ~ Pinoy Work and Study Abroad or visit UK Border Agency | Visas and immigration


----------

